
The code Dennis Nedry used to shut down Jurassic Park's security system - superasn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yq2Vkgsams0
======
superasn
Also check out his Youtube channel[1], it's filled with videos just like this.
Many hackers will enjoy it!

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzOc0EEdwWAlnwrWV-7sDbg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzOc0EEdwWAlnwrWV-7sDbg)

